# SE michigan gamer LFG



## Caldavien (Jun 2, 2004)

HI im a 24 y/o gamer of about 3years and my current group has fallen apart. What Im looking for is a game in the northern detroit suburbs area. Most any setting is fine. I prefer D&D 3e or 3.5 with some moderate to high RP and starting in lower levels if possible. I would like to play an Enchanter or Telepath but I have several other interesting character concepts should the oportunity arise. SHoot me a PM or reply in thread if you need some one like me or know some one who does.


----------



## Kaledor (Jun 10, 2004)

Caldavien said:
			
		

> What Im looking for is a game in the northern detroit suburbs area.




How "northern suburbs" are we talking?  Any chance you'd consider Saginaw part of one of those "suburbs"?  Heck, it's definitely NORTH   

I've been looking for a group for sometime, but I'd imagine we're a bit too far apart  



Looking for an rpg group:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=90022


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm more western (south Canton) but I game with guys from West Bloomfield and White Lake.  Of course, we don't do standard 3e or 3.5, at least in our joint game.  How much travel are you talking about, anyway?


----------



## Kaledor (Jun 11, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm more western (south Canton) but I game with guys from West Bloomfield and White Lake.  Of course, we don't do standard 3e or 3.5, at least in our joint game.  How much travel are you talking about, anyway?




Hey!  I used to live in Canton (went to Gallimore Elem., East Middle, and almost went to Salem High...)  Last I drove through there, it's really grown up (I remember when Warren Rd beteen Canton Cnt and Sheldon was a dirt road!)  

One of your crew should move more north...  there appearently isn't much of an rpg population in my area... I'm about 2.5 hours from Canton, 2 if I drive like my daddy taught me   Ah well, that's too bad.


----------



## Artemisia (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm like Novi...game with folks from Ypsi, Northville, and Livonia areas...but unfortunately both our GM/DMs live in Lansing 
I'm not currently running a campaign...
sorry

Dyal: my gosh...your group and mine overlap so much territory...maybe I know some of your group!
*laughs* maybe we can swap you some of our people (just joking)?  We have a large proportion of girl gamers -- 5 women, 4 men -- and do we get customer service and looks of awe when we go into gaming stores!


----------



## TJ Escobar (Jun 26, 2004)

Artemisia said:
			
		

> I'm like Novi...game with folks from Ypsi, Northville, and Livonia areas...but unfortunately both our GM/DMs live in Lansing
> I'm not currently running a campaign...
> sorry
> 
> ...





You guys looking fof another gamer?  I trying to get something going, or at least join one.  THis also goes for anyone here.  The group I deal with now plays only 1 day a week or sometimes bi-weekly and there isn't much you can do with that.  So I wanna get another group going on too.



YO Cal you still looking for a campaign?  If so hit me up


----------



## bazorak (Jul 20, 2004)

i havent visited en world in 9 months and havent played  D&D in over a year. To much EQ. However i do have at least 1 friend who is willing to enter a new campaign or begin one. I live downriver, and am very interested in playing again. I remember u josh...SUP man.


----------

